# Help With Old Pocket Watch



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

I am trying to get some knowledge on a pocket watch i recently bought,

any info would be greatly apreciated i have added a couple of pictures of the movement.

Also i have tried google but cant find anything,

Thanks in advance,

Si


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Verge escapement, fusee movement, dating around 1830 judging by the size of the foot of the balance c0ck. Round pillar supports so not desperately old............. imo


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Verge escapement, fusee movement, dating around 1830 judging by the size of the foot of the balance c0ck. Round pillar supports so not desperately old............. imo


Thanks for the reply i thought it looked quite old 180 years, old enough for me  i cant seem to find any info on the maker though.


----------

